# L bindings for a Burton '57 air



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

shouldnt be a problem. i ride a 155 and a 157 with large burton bindings. neither are burton boards but shouldnt make a difference. also, i'm in a size 12 burton boot so you should no poblems at all.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

cool thanks bro , and other question hehe here it goes:
the boot will go out of the table a bit obviusly, so I have to set the bindings in a way that the front of the boot goes out the same distance as the back of the boot? or should it be more of the back and less of the front? 
thanks


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i always center it personally. seting your bindings on an angle should help as well. i ride +15/-15 binding angle with the binding centered over the board (heel/toe)


----------

